# Remove bindings from the board for storage?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Use a proper #3 Phillips head and you won't strip the screws. 

Remove them if it's easier to store them, otherwise just loosen the screws a full turn or two, take the tension off. I leave mine on and just loosen the screws, they're a decoration too haha.


----------



## Mztekal (Mar 21, 2021)

i remove them to take the tension off the board


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Once my boards and bindings are completely dry- I remove the bindings and store them in their original boxes and I put my boards in bags and/or sleeves, away from direct sunlight in my garage (stored vertically). 

I put a thick coat of wax on my boards (do not scrape off) and my bindings are strapped together to maintain their proper shape during storage. 

In addition, I also make sure my boots are dry before storage. I tighten the laces and the velcro straps on the liners to help maintain the boots’ shape as well. I put dryer/fabric softener sheets for odor control and to freshen up the inside of my boots. I store my boots in their original box.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mjayvee said:


> Once my boards and bindings are completely dry- I remove the bindings and store them in their original boxes and I put my boards in bags and/or sleeves, away from direct sunlight in my garage (stored vertically).


It blows me away that people are able to save the original boxes for anything. Where does this stuff get stored? Do you have a Bag of Holding or something?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, lot of those storage maintenance tips are just for the rider, to give you the good feeling of doing something nice to your gear. But the board doesn't need it, actually.

My boards get nothing at the end of season. They hang n wait in their rack, exposed to outdoor temperatures - but sheltered from rain and UV light, which would age the plastic parts. Bindings stay on as they did all year round. And in +20y snowboarding, no board or binding ever complained about this "neglection" 

At the beginning of the season, wax them, get an edge tuning, tighten the screws and ride. At end of season, forget the board, they're sturdy and so are the bindings. Get your bike ready instead .


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I take them off. I left them on one year and the eva on the bottom stuck to the top sheet and ripped off a portion when I removed the bindings later.

Also bindings can slightly de-camber some boards.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't remove my bindings. But if it makes you feel better at night, by all means.

I may sharpen the edges with some diamond stones, but will clean the base and put a coat of base conditioning wax (no scrape), as the storage wax.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've never removed or even loosened them. Never noticed a difference.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Check to make sure they’re dry and clean and put them in the back of my closet


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Never removed or loosened them either. Always been fine if I had to move/remove/adjust them later. Last pair I removed had been on for over 10 years and came off no problem.
There's no harm in removing them though so if it makes storage easier by all means do it.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have 20 year old boards that have gone years in storage without removing bindings.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

I never remove the bindings (except to put them on the other board). At the end of the season I sharpen the edges and put on storage wax. That's it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> I have 20 year old boards that have gone years in storage without removing bindings.


Yeah but what happens if you need to put any of those bindings on something else? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

You guys don't remove bindings to wax or sharpen edges? Sounds difficult.

I wax pretty much every time I ride and remove bindings after each day I ride. It's not hard and I'm not sure I've ever stripped a screw. #3 screwdriver and downward pressure as you turn. Don't use a drill or impact driver.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

drblast said:


> You guys don't remove bindings to wax or sharpen edges? Sounds difficult.
> 
> I wax pretty much every time I ride and remove bindings after each day I ride. It's not hard and I'm not sure I've ever stripped a screw. #3 screwdriver and downward pressure as you turn. Don't use a drill or impact driver.


What? Remove everytime you ride?
No harm in doing it but I see no reason to either. Waxing with bindings on is easy.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

drblast said:


> I wax pretty much every time I ride and remove bindings after each day I ride.


That's crazy talk . I do loosen the screws a bit when I wax, but don't remove the bindings. With my vices there is enough clearance that the board lays flat on them with the bindings on. I also find the bindings act as a brace when scrapping helping to keep the board from lifting


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

Waxing and edge-tuning with bindings on is not a problem with plate bindings 😎


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Aracan said:


> Waxing and edge-tuning with bindings on is not a problem with plate bindings [emoji41]


Or with a decent vice (or even shitty ones like I made) and regular bindings. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Because of my terrible storage setup at home I remove my bindings after every trip. Never had issues stripping screws or anything.


----------

